# TPMS reset



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

The wife's Q7 needed new tires (@ 25k miles); after a local tire shop installed them, the TPMS needs resetting -- can this be done without a trip to the dealer (3 hour drive RT)?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: TPMS reset (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_The wife's Q7 needed new tires (@ 25k miles); after a local tire shop installed them, the TPMS needs resetting -- can this be done without a trip to the dealer (3 hour drive RT)?

Never mind; I found it...


----------

